# Windows 10 startup failing



## KenzieNoel431000 (7 mo ago)

UGH!!
So, my system has decided it hates me and now, every time I try to boot up my laptop, it goes into automatic repair and says my PC did not start correctly.

I've gone through the advanced options and tried to do some of them, but they're all blocked behind passwords...I've literally tried EVERY PASSWORD I OWN and cant get in......

I've had a LONG history of issues with this one windows 10 update when it manages to sneak it's way in, so I'm assuming/hoping I just need to find a way around that......maybe....hopefully..

Seriously, all I want is to get in once so I can back up all my writing onto my new usb.....I will be so devastated and heartbroken if I can't save all of it...I have an older version of those files saved on an old usb, but I don't have all my new stuff saved on a usb yet.....

Seriously, ANY help is appreciated cause I'm kinda desperate.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Do you have any data you need to get off this computer? If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview *NO install needed

Or here is a Youtbe on how to make the usb*





Copy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.

Insert the usb or cd/dvd and boot your system. You may have to change bios settings to boot from the usb or cd/dvd(every computer is different) We can help with this.

When the computer boots choose TRY UBUNTU and let the system boot.

When booted look on the left-hand side of the screen and click on *Files icon*









*Then click on Other Locations*









*Click on your drive for example Win 7










Click on Users Icon

Click on your name listed under users*

You should now see your data e.g Documents Pictures etc.

Copy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.

When finished *Click on the shutdown icon in the top right-hand corner Click on Power Off*


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

KenzieNoel431000
I have edited your first post - please remember this is a family friendly forum.


----------

